# What grit/tool to use to sand drywall AFTER primer



## shelzmike (Feb 9, 2012)

I just finished my primer coat on my new drywall and its looking good so far. Howver, I did notice a lot or fuzzies and am going to sand the primer lightly before my color coats tomorrow. I have a few questions:

1.) What grit?
2.) What tool (i have several sponges, hand and stick snader)
3.LShould I just lightly sand all of it, or only where needed

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## diy'er on LI (Jul 6, 2009)

what do you mean "fuzzies"? do you mean that the drywall's surface paper is getting fuzzy/worn down from sanding too much? might want to skim coat that before proceeding. I think sanding without doing that would only make the fuzzies worse.

Otherwise, I'd use a very fine grit and would only sand where needed. Use whatever tool you prefer... I love those sponge sanding blocks for small touch-ups like that.) clean it up with a tack cloth before painting. Also touch-up the primer where needed before progressing to the paint.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sanding sponge would work fine. No harm in going over all of it. May find some runs you missed.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

I would use to pole sand with 100-120 grit. Depending on what you mean by "fuzzies"


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I bet he means roller lint.
I would do like Work said- use a sanding pole if you have one, a hand sander would be next choice, sponge would be third. Lightly sand it all- shouldn't take to much to knock of the roller 'fuzzies" and other bumps. 
Use a quality roller cover- and you won't have the fuzzies so much.
Don't wipe with commercial tack cloth- that was made for oil finishes and contains linseed oil which might cause adhesion probs with latex. What works really good and fast is a swiffer on its pole.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

Using the correct primer you should not have any fuzziness that is what the primer was for. Let me guess you used something from a big box store? you can spend a few extra bucks and go to SWP and get the right stuff and then paint.


----------



## shelzmike (Feb 9, 2012)

What I meant was the fuzzies that came from sanding the drywall ever so slightly too much (like around screws specifically). Where the paper was rought up a little bit.

And I am using SW Multipurpose Primer, which is great btw. I used a pole sander and wife used sponge and it worked beautifully. Thanks for the input.

Mike


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

Well thank you for clearing things up. when you mud and tape that is when you sand. then prime and paint. sanding should be done prior to any form of paint going on.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

It's necessary/customary to sand all primed, previously bare substrates. In fact, the only coat that doesn't get some degree of sanding is the final one.


----------



## shelzmike (Feb 9, 2012)

I did sand after I taped and mudded. However, I also wanted to sand after priming because I read that not only should one do it, but it is the one step tha most beginners skip. Since I was a beginner I didnt want to skip it and I am glad that I didnt because it made all the difference in the world. Thanks again for the feedback!

Mike


----------

